# Heilen - Aber wie? ~ Guide



## Domenicus1 (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallihallo,

ich möchte in diesen Thread einige Taktiken näher bringen die einen das Heilen erleichtern, dabei richte ich mich eher an Einsteiger als an erfahrene Gamer. Interessierte erfahrene Spieler finden ab Punkt *IV.* einige Taktiken, denn wie ich beobachten kann gibt es auch im Tier 4 Spieler die ihren Heiler leider nicht voll ausspielen. 

Da ich Warhammer eher als RvR-Spiel sehe werde ich mich auch auf jene Spieler-gegen-Spieler-Kämpfe fokussieren, PvE stell ich mal in den Hintergrund, bringe es jedoch kurz zur Sprache. 

_Inhaltsverzeichnis_

*I. Der Heiler in "Warhammer - Age of Reckoning"*
*II. Wer heilt in "Warhammer - Age of Reckoning"?*
*II.1. Der Zelot/Der Runenpriester *
*II.2. Der Schamane/Der Erzmagier *
*II.3. Der Jünger des Khaine/Der Sigmarpriester *
*III. Charakter erstellt, wie fang ich nun am besten an?*
*IV. RvR - Wie heile ich am effektivsten?*
*V. RvR - Wiederbeleben?*
*VI. Wie kann ich meine Überlebenschancen im RvR steigern?*
*VII. Der Heiler im PvE-Content*
*VIII. Schlusswort*

*I. Der Heiler in Warhammer - Age of Reckoning*

Der Heiler, seit jeher ein ständiger Begleiter in MMORPG's, so auch in W.A.R. . Im Grunde genommen macht ein Heiler das, was sein Name sagt: Nämlich Heilung, was für eine Überraschung! Wir sind also dafür zuständig die Tanks und unsere lieben DD's am Leben zu halten und sind somit essentiell für den Ausgang einer Schlacht, das ist selbsverständlich der Grund warum wir sehr gerne gesehen sind. 

Jeder, der sich die Frage stellt ob er nun einen Heiler spielen soll (Oder aber es bereits tut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein das er von anderen Spielern auch hauptsächlich als Heiler gehandhabt wird. Aber lasst euch nicht entmutigen: Jeder Charakter besitzt großes Potential und kann selbstverständlich so gespielt werden wie man es am liebsten hat, das gilt natürlich auch für die Schadens-Linien der jeweiligen Klassen. Am effektivsten ist euer Charakter jedoch generell wenn er heilt, somit sollte die Heilungs-Meisterschaft eines jeden Heilers angestrebt werden (Ausnahme bilden hier der Sigmarpriester und der Jünger des Khaine, näheres unter "II.1. Der Jünger des Khaine/Der Sigmarpriester" ).

Ich hoffe dieser Guide gefällt euch und ihr könnt euch einige Tipps für die Zukunft abholen!

*II. Wer heilt in "Warhammer - Age of Reckoning"?*

Es gibt in W.A.R. sechs heilende Klassen, jeweils drei pro Seite. Jede Klasse hat dabei eine "Spiegelklasse", das bedeutet eine Klasse die in der grundlegenden Spielmechanik mit einer anderen übereinstimmt. Dazu gehören:

*II.1. Der Zelot/Der Runenpriester:*

Der Zelot und der Runenpriester, zwei Klassen, eine Geschichte. Der Zelot gehört den finstern Schergen der Chaos-Fraktion an, der Runenpriester ist einer der bierliebenden Zwerge. 

Beide besitzen ein hohes Potential an Healoutput und verbessern ihre Gruppe durch Buffs, beim Runenpriester nennt sich das Runen, der Zelot hingegen nutzt seine Dunklen Rituale um die Gruppe zu unterstützen. Beide Klassen tragen Roben, die schwächste Rüstungsklasse des Spiels, dementsprechend werden euch Damage-Dealer sehr schnell zu Fall bringen, aber keine Angst: Es gibt genügend Wege einen solchen Kampf lebend zu überstehen!

*II.2. Der Schamane/Der Erzmagier *

Der Schamane und der Erzmagier, zwei mächtige Heiler mit sehr guten, unterstützenden, Schadens-Zaubern. Der Schamane gehört den etwas durchgeknallten Grünhäuten an, der Erzmagier dagegen gehört zu den hochnäsigen Hochelfen.
Diesen Klassen unterliegen einer interessanten Mechanik, dabei verstärken Heilzauber Schadenszauber, beziehungsweise verkürzen ihre Zauberzeit und umgedreht. Dabei zählt das System in 5 Stufen, jede Stufe verbessert die jeweils entegengesetzten Fähigkeiten.

Ein Beispiel: Der Wiederbelebungszauber dieser Klassen dauert standartmäßig 6 Sekunden und unterliegt den Heilzaubern. Wenn ihr nun Schaden macht bekommt ihr für jede angewendete Fähigkeit einen Punkt, bis die 5 voll ist. Und siehe da mit 5 Punkten ist der Wiederbelebungszauber instant, also ein Sofortzauber! Das erlaubt selbstverständlich sehr ausgefallene Spielweisen. 

Im Tier 4, also in dem Gebiet wo Spieler von Stufe 28-40 rumlamentieren, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das diese beiden Klassen den größten Healoutput haben, was selbstverständlich nicht heißt das man mit spielerischen Können nicht mit ihnen mithalten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*II.3. Der Jünger des Khaine/Der Sigmarpriester:*

Der Jünger des Khaine und der Sigmarpriester, die Allrounder unter den Heilern. Der Jünger des Khaine gehört den dunklen Schergen von Malekith, dem Hexenkönig, an. Der Sigmarpriester betet Sigmar, die wichtigste Gottheit des Imperiums, an. 

Diese Heiler sind etwas anders als die "Distanz-Heiler", es sind nämlich Nahkampf-Heiler, klingt komisch, ist aber so. Sie sind zudem durch mannigfalte Gruppenheilungs- und Supportzauber die besten Gruppenheiler im Spiel. Dabei besitzen beide Klassen ein vielfältiges Spektrum an Fähigkeiten. Außerdem besitzen sie eine weitere Besonderheit: Sie besitzen neben ihren Aktionspunkten einen zweiten Pool, diesen benötigen sie zum heilen. Diese Punkte nennen sich beim Jünger des Khaine "Seelenessenzen", beim Sigmarpriester "Göttlicher Zorn". Diesen Pool benötigen sie für ihre Heilfähigkeiten. Diesen Pool regeniert man durch drei Möglichkeiten: 

1. Das Umwandeln von Aktionspunkten in Essenzen/Zorn.
2. Der Nahkampf
3. Die jeweiligen "Glücksbringer", seit dem Patch 1.1. äußerst mächtig und beinahe Pflicht für jeden auf Heilung geskillten JdK/SP. Diese regenerieren im Kampf Essenzen/Zorn, sogar beim zaubern, das macht sie äußerst mächtig. Einbüßen muss der JdK dabei sein zweites Schwert, der SP muss auf eine Zweihandwaffe verzichten und stattdessen auf eine einhändige Waffe zurückgreifen.


Soviel zu den heilenden Klassen, ich hoffe ich habe euch einen guten Überblick verschafft und eure Entscheidung erleichtert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*III. Charakter erstellt, wie fang ich nun am besten an?*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, euer zukünftiger Heiler ist erstellt. Aber wie fange ich an? Wie steige ich am günstigsten im Level? Lohnt sich RvR auch schon in niedrigen Stufen?

Also immer mit der Ruhe, ich werde auf jede Frage detailliert eingehen.

Wie fange ich an?

Euer Heiler steht, nun kann es also losgehen. Verschafft euch einen Überblick über die auf Level 1 zur Verfügung stehenden Fähigkeiten, keine Angst, das sind nicht unbedingt viele, ihr solltet aber wissen was sie bewirken und euch Gedanken machen wo ihr diese am besten einsetzt. Probiert doch am nächsten Monster mal eure Klassen-Mechanik aus!

Habt ihr die ersten Quests erledigt und seid im Level aufgestiegen geht es erstmal zum Fähigkeiten-Ausbilder. Hier könnt ihr auch ab der 11. Stufe eure Meisterschaftspunkte verteilen. Schaut euch ruhig schonmal alle Fähigkeiten an, dann wisst ihr auf was ihr hinarbeitet, das bringt den gewissen Anreiz.

Auch solltet ihr euch über die Attribute die euer Charakter besitzt im Klaren werden. 

Hier eine Übersicht der relevanten Attribute:

Leben: Jeder Punkt verleiht euren Charakter zusätzliche Lebenspunkte. Für jeden Heiler gilt: Desto mehr HP, desto besser! 

Willenskraft: Jeder Punkt verstärkt eure Heilung, selbstverständlich ein wichtiges Attribut, aber man sollte nicht das Hauptaugenmerk darauf legen, das sollte für einen RvR-Spieler generell HP sein, das hat auch den Grund das Willenskraft die Heilung nur "gering" beeinflusst.

Intelligenz: Jeder Punkt erhöht euren Zauberschaden, von daher für die Distanzheiler ein gutes Attribut, welches möglichst in einen zweiten Set untergebracht werden sollte.

Stärke: Jeder Punkt erhöht den Nahkampfschaden und den durch Fähigkeiten zugefügten Schaden, ein wichtiges Attribut für die beiden Nahkampf-Heiler. Dabei gilt: Ein ausgewogenes Mittelmaß zwischen Stärke und Willenskraft ist das Optimum, zum reinen questen kann ruhig etwas mehr Stärke reinpacken.

Hier noch einige Grundlagen zu den Aktionspunkten und der Generierung der Moral aus dem "Schwert und Rose"-Forum:



> 1.2.1. Moralpunkte
> 
> An dieser Stelle eine kurze Übersicht zu den Moralpunkten, um später den Effekt von Taktiken und Zauber, die Moralpunkte beeinflussen besser einschätzen zu können
> 
> ...



_Quelle: http://board.team-loehne.de/wbb/schwert-ro...chamane-shaman/_


Wie steige ich am günstigsten im Level?

Zugegeben, ein Schadensmonster ist euer Charakter nicht unbedingt, das könnt ihr jedoch ändern! Für die Distanzheiler gilt: Besorgt euch ein zweites Set mit massig Intelligenz, das erhöht euren Schaden spürbar und macht das questen angenehmer, gleiches gilt natürlich für die Nahkampfheiler in Form von Stärke.

Am schnellsten und effektivsten steigt euer Charakter durch Quests, da diese als Heiler jedoch meist zäh sind sollte man, sofern man daran Spaß hat versteht sich, immer nebenbei fleißig Szenarien machen. Da zählt nicht euer Schaden, sondern wie ihr eurer Truppe helft zu überleben! Dieser Mittelweg hat mir persönlich bei allen Heilern den meisten Spaß bereitet, man sieht schlicht und einfach mehr vom Spiel.

Optimal ist selbstverständlich ein Level-Partner, das heißt jemand der mit euch anfängt und einen schadenslastigen Charakter spielt, das macht das leveln angenehmer und selbstverständlich auch sehr viel spaßiger.

Lohnt sich RvR auch schon in niedrigen Stufen?

Eine Frage, eine Antwort: Ja das tut es! Es macht einfach massig Spaß mit einen Heiler Szenarien oder auch Offenes RvR zu betreiben (Zumindest insofern ihr eine vernünftige Gruppe habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 

Neben dem Spaß hat das RvR in niedrigen Stufen essentielle Vorteile gegenüber dem reinen questen: Man bekommt neben Erfahrung auch Rufpunkte, die man gegen Gegenstände eintauschen kann. Dabei sei gesagt das diese Gegenstände auf niedrigen Stufen nicht unbedingt der Burner sind, aber es findet sich fast immer etwas was sich austauschen lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*IV. RvR - Wie heile ich am effektivsten?*

Ein Heiler der seine Gruppe am Leben erhält ist de facto ein guter Heiler. Aber wie werde ich ein guter Heiler?

Zuallererst wollen wir uns einen Überblick verschaffen.

Was hat mein Charakter für Heilfähigkeiten und wann sind diese angebracht?

Man kann zwischen fünf grundlegenden Unterformen unterscheiden:

_Große Heilungen_: Die vier Distanzheiler besitzen jeweils eine große Heilung. Diese hat eine Zauberzeit von 2,5 Sekunden und heilt eine große Menge an Lebenspunkte sofort.

_Kleine Heilungen_: Ich fasse hier mal die zwei verschiedenen Formen zusammen.

Da wäre zum einen der Instant-Heal des Zeloten und des Runenpriesters. Dieser heilt sofort eine mittelkleine Menge an Lebenspunkte, hat jedoch keine Zauberzeit und eignet sich somit sehr gut um die Gruppe im Laufen zu heilen.

Zum anderen die Kombination aus kleiner Heilung und Heilung-über-Zeit. Diese besitzen eine geringe Zauberzeit, stellen sofort eine kleine Menge an Lebenspunkten her und geben dem Ziel noch einen mittelgroßen Heilung-über-Zeit-Effekt, im MMORPG-Slang auch "HoT" (Heal over Time) genannt.

_Heilung-über-Zeit_: Mächtige HoT's, diese benötigen keine Zauberzeit und heilen verhältnismäßig enorm viel, man sollte die manchmal "süß" anmutenden Heilungen nicht unterschätzen, sie sollten das Hauptwerkzeug jedes Heilers sein! Der Schamane und der Erzmagier haben zudem noch sog. DoT's (Damage over Time, also das Gegenstück zum HoT) die das defensive Ziel für den angerichteten Schaden heilen.

_Nahkampf-Heilungen_: Hier wieder die Besonderheit der beiden Nahkampfheiler, diese Fähigkeiten fügen einen Gegner im Nahkampf Schaden zu und heilen euer defensives Ziel, seit dem Patch 1.1. sind das 350% eines Schlages, somit können mit einen guten Ausrüstung sehr hohe Zahlen entstehen, Nachteil ist das man dafür an einen Gegner stehen muss und meist das Hauptziel der Gegner sein wird.

_Gruppen-Heilungen_: Diese Heilung betrifft über einen Radius von 150 Fuß eure ganze Truppe, von daher äußerst nützlich wenn die Gegner sich denken das sie euch mit AE aushebeln können.


In jedem Fall ist es äußerst hilfreich die Heilzauber auf die erste Aktionsleiste zu legen, das heißt [1]-[´], außer natürlich ihr seid ein Tastenakrobat und habt kein Problem damit [ALT] oder [Strg] und anschließend den Hotkey zu drücken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich benutze keine Addons und komme sehr gut damit zurecht. Hier also die Sichtweise eines Heilers ohne AddOns (Ich würde mich über Support freuen, also wenn jemand AddOns nutzt und gute Tipps parat hat packe ich sie gerne hier rein!):

Je nach Situation entscheide ich was im Moment angebracht ist, grundlegend heile ich das Meiste über HoT's, dabei solltet ihr euch merken: Charaktere die in den Nahkampf gehen können schonmal einen HoT bekommen, der kostet nur 30 AP und heilt sehr viel, desweiteren sollte man die Augen offen halten, Feuermagier und Zauberinnen haben eine Chance zu explodieren, was verheerende Folgen haben kann sollten diese nicht geheilt werden, also kann auch bei diesen beiden jeweils ein HoT drauf, in der Regel reicht der völlig aus um dem Rückstoß entgegenzuwirken. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: *Versucht jederzeit einen Überblick zu haben und gebt allen Charakteren die nur den Anschein haben HP zu verlieren einen HoT! Das erspart spätere Große Heilungen und kostet wenig AP.* 

Nun verschafft euch einen Überblick über die Gegebenheiten, kommen Nahkämpfer Gegner in die Nähe der Fernkämpfer, oder gar der Heiler? Dann gilt: Augen auf beim Eierkauf! Ein Feuermagier oder eine Zauberin halten sogut wie nichts aus und sind schwer gegenzuheilen, was nicht heißt das es nicht möglich ist. Also nochmal Gruppe hotten wo es nötig ist und dem Opfer der Gegner helfen. Dabei sollte man nun sein ganzes Spektrum nutzen. Heißt im Klartext: HoT's, kleine Heilungen und große Heilungen. Auf späteren Leveln bekommen die Distanzheiler noch ein Single-Shield, also ein Schild das Schaden absorbiert, auch damit kann man Schaden kompensieren! Sollte euch zudem eure Rang 1 Moralfähigkeit zur Verfügung stehen nutzt diese wo Not am Mann ist, jede Heiler-Klasse bekommt diesen Instant-Heal der in etwa soviel heilt wie die Große Heilung, ihr bekommt diese Fähigkeit auf der 8. Stufe.

Ich persönlich heile mit den vier Distanzheilern eigentlich immer Single-Targets, die Gruppenheilungen haben bei jenen eine Castzeit von 3 Sekunden und sind somit nur im Notfall anzuwenden, da bringt es mehr eure Gruppe zu hotten. Als JdK oder SP sieht das anders aus: Ihr lebt von euren mächtigen Gruppenheilungen! Eine Castzeit von 1 Sekunde macht euch sehr mächtig wenn es darum geht die ganze Gruppe zu heilen.


*V. RvR - Wiederbeleben?*

Jeder Heiler besitzt die Fähigkeit gefallene Spieler wieder vom Boden zu kratzen. Der Zauber hat beim Zeloten wie auch beim Runenpriester eine Zauberzeit von 3 Sekunden, die der restlichen Klassen beträgt 6 Sekunden.

Generell fallen der Jünger des Khaine und der Sigmarpriester als Wiederbelebungs-Maschinen aus dem Raster, sie haben keine Möglichkeit die Zauberzeit zu verringern, somit seid ihr 6 Sekunden nur mit den Wiederbeleben eines Charakters beschäftigt, in der Regel führt das nur zu mehr Toten. Situationsbedingt kann dieser Zauber selbstverständlich eingesetzt werden, beispielsweise wenn ihr zwei Heiler seid und von einen Hexenjäger oder einer Hexenkriegerin überrascht werdet.

Bis zur 30. Stufe bilden der Runenpriester und der Zelot die Wiederbelebungs-Elite. Der Schamane und der Erzmagier haben zwar die Möglichkeit die Zauberzeit ihres Zaubers zu verringern müssen dafür aber Schaden machen, die wenigsten werden darauf zurückgreifen. Und was ist mit Stufe 30? Nun, der Schamane und der Erzmagier bekommen jeweils eine sehr schöne Taktik die in keinen RvR-Taktik-Set fehlen sollte. Sie können nun instant wiederbeleben! Der Nachteil dabei ist das ihr 3 Sekunden lang betäubt seid.

_Warum wiederbeleben?_

Wenn ein Charakter im RvR, sei es nun im Szenario oder im offenen RvR, stirbt wird er zurückgesetzt. Im Szenario ist das der Startpunkt der jeweiligen Fraktion, im ORvR landet man wieder im Kriegslager. Heißt im Klartext: Dieser Charakter kann für eine bestimmt Zeit nicht mehr am Kampfgeschehen teilnehmen. Verhindern kann man das indem man ihn wiederbelebt. 

_Gibt es eine Prioritäten-Reihenfolge?_

Gehen wir von dem Fall aus das zeitnah ein Heiler, ein Tank und ein DD ins Gras beißt.

Den Heiler wiederzubeleben sollte oberste Priorität haben! Fehlt ein Heiler, fehlt selbstverständlich sein Healoutput, der wiederrum der Gruppe fehlen wird. Das führt zu einer Kettenreaktion in der nach und nach die ganze Gruppe wegstirbt.

Ein Tank sollte als nächstes auf eurer Liste stehen, diese halten sehr viel aus und können die gegnerischen Fernkämpfer und Heiler bedrängen, in einer gut gespielten Gruppe werden Tanks jedoch in den seltensten Fällen sterben (Gemäß des Falles er benutzt ein Schild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Habt ihr nun das Überleben der Gruppe gesichert sind die DD's dran.

Generell sollte man beim Wiederbeleben aufpassen das man nicht das Überleben anderer gefährdet, denn was bringt es jemanden wiederzubeleben wenn im nächsten Moment zwei andere sterben? Richtig, garnix.


*VI. Wie kann ich meine Überlebenschancen im RvR steigern?*

Kommen wir nun zu einen der wichtigsten Punkte, dem Überleben, denn ein guter Heiler ist ein lebendiger Heiler! Leider sieht man es immer wieder, Heiler lassen sich zu leicht umboxen, teilweise von Tanks mit Schild und Einhandwaffe. Ich will hier erklären wie ihr am besten überlebt und auf welche Taktiken ihr Wert legen solltet.

Das wichtigste vorweg: *Der Detaunt*! Leider nutzen nach meinen subjektiven Empfinden nur sehr wenige Spieler diese sehr mächtige Fähigkeit, sie steigert eure Überlebenschance um lockere 50%! 

_Detaunt?!Wtf wasn das oO_

Der Detaunt ist eine Fähigkeit die jeder Heiler auf Stufe 7. bekommt. Diese Fähigkeit erlaubt euch euren Ziel einen mächtigen Debuff zu verpassen: Er fügt an euch nur noch 50% seines eigentlichen Schadens an, solange ihr jenen keinen Schaden zufügt. *Jeder* Heiler sollte davon Gebrauch machen. Wenn ihr also mal eine Hexenkriegerin oder einen Hexenjäger auf euch zuflitzen seht, verpasst ihnen direkt diesen Debuff und vergesst nicht ihn auch zu erneuern! Dann haut euch mit HoT's voll. Einen Tank könnt ihr mit diesen Debuff getrost ignorieren und weiter die Gruppe hotten. Sollte es ein Burst-DD (Soll heißen eine Klasse mit extremen Schadensoutput) auf euch abgesehen haben gilt: Ist es ein Nahkämpfer versucht die Gruppe darauf aufmerksam zu machen, in den meisten Fällen wird euch dann hoffentlich geholfen. Sollte es ein Fernkämpfer sein sucht Deckung, ist das nicht möglich gilt nur: Hoffen das eure Heilung ausreicht und das der Fernkämpfer umgeknüppelt wird, alternativ kann man selbstverständlich die Beine in die Hand nehmen und flüchten, das ist jedoch eher situationsbedingt.

*Der Guard*: Jeder schwere Nahkämpfer hat einen sog. Guard, diesen kann er auf euch setzen. Er bewirkt das 50% eures erlittenen Schadens auf den Tank übergehen, somit erhaltet ihr mit Detaunt nur noch 25% des eigentlichen Schadens, na das ist wohl heilbar, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also fragt einfach nett nach einen Guard, wenn niemand reagiert kann man die Leute auch einzeln anschreiben, wer nett fragt, wird nett behandelt.

*Taktiken*: Ihr besitzt sog. Taktikslots, diese beherbergen in der Regel schöne Vorteile für euren Charakter, ihr bekommt jeweils auf Stufe 20, 30 und 40 einen weiteren Karrierre-Taktikplatz, dadurch entstehen mannigfaltige Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. 

Wichtig sind dabei die Detaunt-Taktiken, haltet nach ihnen Ausschau und benutzt sie dementsprechend. Der JdK ist dabei die einzige Heiler-Klasse die soetwas leider nicht besitzt, er trägt jedoch auch wesentlich schwerere Rüstung als seine Heiler-Kollegen (Der SP ausgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Der SP bekommt hierbei eine Taktik die die Chance besitzt ihn bei einem gegnerischen Angriff ein Schild zu verleihen. Zudem kann man beim Jünger des Khaine im Heilbaum eine sehr schöne Taktik skillen: Ihr bekommt ein  Schild das Schaden absorbiert wenn ihr eine kritische Heilung wirkt, in Kombination mit Gruppenheilung sehr effektiv.

Die anderen Taktik-Slots solltet ihr für die Verstärkung eurer Heilungen nutzen. Dabei gilt: Ohne AP keine Heilung, solltet ihr also über AP-regenierende Taktiken verfügen nutzt diese (Wobei nicht alle Taktiken gleich gut sind, z.B. ist die des Schamanen verhältnismäßig schlecht, ich werde dazu bald einen Unterpunkt erstellen). Als Schamane habt ihr zudem die Möglichkeit einen Gegner AP zu entziehen und euch selber zuzuführen, sollte immer genutzt werden wenn 5 Punkte WHAAAG! gesammelt wurden ist dieser 2 Sekunden-Zauber instant.

Ein Tipp an die Nahkampfheiler: "Göttlicher Zorn" verleiht euch 25% mehr Schaden, aber reduziert eure Heilfähigkeit um 20%. Das gilt jedoch ausschließlich für direkte Heilung, das heißt eure Nahkampfheilungen heilen sogar mehr da sie vom Nahkampfschaden abhängen, den ihr schließlich durch diese schöne Taktik erhöht.


*VII. Der Heiler im PvE-Content*

Im PvE heilt es sich etwas einfacher als im meist stressigen RvR.

Auch hier gilt: HoT's verteilen und vorallem auf die Tanks achten.
Bei Gegnern die der ganzen Gruppe Schaden zufügen empfiehlt sich eine Gruppenheilung, ihr solltet jedoch darauf achten das euer Tank noch HoT's besitzt und nicht während der Castzeit flöten geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen der teils hohen Damage-Spitzen sind hier Große Heilung sehr wichtig, bei den Nahkämpfern gilt selbiges natürlich für ihre Healstyles.


*VIII. Schlusswort*

Nun, ich hoffe ihr hattet beim Lesen dieses Guide's genauso viel Spaß wie ich beim Schreiben! Der Guide ist bei weitem noch nicht perfekt und ich werde ihn entsprechend der Patches aktualisieren. Ggf. arbeite ich für jede Klasse nochmal markante Punkte heraus. Dennoch würde es mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere gute Tipps herausfiltern konnte und diese auch zum Einsatz bringt. 

Wer Fehler findet -> PM an mich. Auch konstruktive Kritik ist gerne gesehen!

Also, reingehauen!


----------



## Gramarye (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde dies ist ein gut gelungener Guide für jeden Neueinsteiger was heilen betrifft. ich würd behaupten fast 10/10 punkten...gut so


----------



## Sangeet (22. Dezember 2008)

Prinzipiell ist der Guide schon mal sehr nice, ich würde aber dringend empfehlen Addons zu benutzen als Heiler, es zockt sich dann etwas entspannter weil man einfach eine Bessere Übersicht hat. Besonders erwähnenswert sind da:

1. Squared
2. Ishealbot    

Das erste um eine kompakte Raid Übersicht zu haben, das zweite Addon ist eine extension für Squared, im prinzip ermöglicht es einem seine Heil Spells mit einer Tasten kombination zu casten wenn man auf ein "Squared" Feld klickt. Also z.b. shift + klick castet dann einen hot, mit alt + klick castet man eine grosse heilung. 

Das ist wirklich sehr komfortabel im vergleich zum orginal UI, man kann dadurch viel schneller agieren. 
Ich finde heilen macht spass in Warhammer, die hohe kunst besteht aber nicht unbedingt nur darin möglichst gut zu heilen sondern überlebensstrategien zu entwickeln mit denen man die RVR angriffe übersteht.

Als heiler ist man oft primär ziel für den Gegner man muss sich also wirklich angewöhnen den Detaunt skill immmer zu benutzen wenn man angegriffen wird, desweiteren hilft es auch wenn man seine Team Kollegen drauf aufmerksam macht das man angegriffen wird oder in deren sichtfeld läuft so das einem die "Gegner" abgenommen werden.

Gegen einzelne Tanks kommt man noch ganz gut an, besonders gegen hexenjäger /Hexenkriegerinnen muss man extrem aufpassen da die finishing moves auf einen Stoffie derbe reinziehen. Wirkliche abhilfe bietet da in erster linie erstmall das man initative als hauptattribut annnimmt.
Nichts heilt schlechter als ein toter heiler und man ist nunmal sehr oft das primärziel von den obengenannten klassen.

Am Schwierigsten zu spielen ist meiner meinung nach Jünger und Sigmar Priester, dadurch das man ap /seelenessenzen im blick haben muss, dazu noch das nahkampf kampfgeschen und die lebensbalken der mitspieler. Easy mode = die anderen 2 Mirror Klassen.

Ich hab alle Heiler mal angetestet bin dann aber doch bisher bei einem Runenpriester hängengeblieben, er ist der Stärkste Heiler wenn man wirklich nur heilen will. Leveln tue ich ausschliesslich mit szenarien. Quests wirklich nur wenn nix aufgeht.


----------



## Rodney (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin erst 36, insofern hab' ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung, aber was beim Zeloten nicht zu verschweigen ist: Schleier des Chaos!
Absorbiert etwas Schaden und heilt dann ein wenig.
Die Zahlen sind minimal, aber sie helfen mir, zum beispiel die Castzeit von Dunkle Arznei zu überbrücken.

Sehr nützlicher Skill!


----------



## Skullk (1. Januar 2009)

guter guide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
besonders fuer etwas neuere heiler sehr hilfreich
bin mit meinem jdk zwar erst auf lvl 20 aber ich finde er ist als heiler, sofern er in den hinteren reihen bleibt und ap in se umwandelt, nicht schwerer als andere
das einzige was ein bisschen bloed ist dass man nicht effektiv gegenheilen kann :/

ansonsten finde ich auch den jdk super als heiler

mfg skull


----------



## DefenderX (3. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön geschrieben und vor allem ausführlich. Mit meinem Runi den ich lange net gespielt habe habe ich meinen Hauptaugenmerk auf Willenskraft gelegt, nu weiss ichs besser, danke 

@Sangeet  Bisher mit ich mit jedem Orderchar ganz gut ohne Addon zurechtgekommen von daher würde ich einschränken und sagen das jene die Probleme mit der Übersicht haben solche Addons nutzen sollten/könnten. Me würde sich zu einem solchen Schritt net zwingen lassen. Entweder mann kanns oder lässt es eben nen Heiler zu spielen. Zu Addons habe ich nur  eine negative Meinung deswegen führe ich das auch hier nicht weiter aus.


----------



## Pente (3. Januar 2009)

Ich hab hier mal aufgeräumt. Unterlasst sinnlosen Spamm, Provokationen und Beleidigungen! Vielen Dank


----------



## Arnermann (6. Januar 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal aufgeräumt. Unterlasst sinnlosen Spamm, Provokationen und Beleidigungen! Vielen Dank




sehr schöner Guide  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

habe den mal noch in einem Andern Forum gepostet in verweis auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maguerita (16. Januar 2009)

Domenicus1 schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> *V. RvR - Wiederbeleben?*
> 
> ...



Hallo Domenicus1,

ein paar Anmerkungen habe ich. Vielleicht haben die Entwickler das geändert oder bei mir stimmt was nicht. Meine Erzmagierin ist Rang 37: angezeigt wird bei der Taktik mit den sofortigen Wiederbeleben 0 Sekunden. Tatsächlich bin ich mit Verzögerung weniger als eine 1 Sekunde lang betäubt.
Eigentlich bin ich nicht auf Heilung gekillt habe aber trotzdem zwei Heilertaktiken, da ich nicht immer die Gelegenheit habe meinen eigentlich Pfad ganz auszuspielen.
Erst ab Rang 40 gibt es vier Taktikslots, vorher muss man genau abwegen was man nimmt. Ich habe bis jetzt nur drei freie Plätze, die ich folgenermaßen belegt habe und damit sehr gut als Aushilfsheilerin zurechtkomme (die Namen fallen mir jetzt nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

1. PvE

erhöhte Willenskraft
10% erhöhte Chance auf  kritische Heilung
weniger Aggro bei Monster wenn man heilt

Bei Bosskämpfen funktioniert das sofortige Wiederbeleben nicht, da würde nur die Moral 4 fähigkeit helfen die man mit Rang 40 erhält. Von daher habe ich mir diese Taktik gespart.

2. RvR (nur noch open-rvr)

Wenn ich wirklich als reine Heilerin ^^ dabei bin, habe ich folgene Taktik bei mir drin

sofortiges Wiederbeleben
erhöhte Willenkraft
10% erhöhte Chance auf  kritische Heilung

Ansonsten sind die drei übriggeblieben Taktiken für soloquesten, gruppen und rvr für den Pfad des Vauls belegt.
Beim Letzteren sei noch gesagt, dass ich dort  eine Taktik bekommen habe, die mein defensives Ziel um 25% meines verursachten Schadens heilt.

Ansonsten sehr nett und gut geschrieben, man merkt das du auf der Zerstörungsseite bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG
Maguerita


----------



## Vesariilya (20. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für diesen Aufschlussreichen Guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fogbob (17. Juli 2009)

Danke für den super Guide.
Hat mir als WAR-Heiler-Neuling eine super übersicht über die Spielweisen und Möglichkeiten der Heilklassen gegeben. 

Super Arbeit! 10/10

MfG Bob


----------



## Fließendes Blut (27. Oktober 2009)

da ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich nen schamanen machen werde habe ich mir den guide mal durchgelesen, und der ist echt gut! super arbeit

mfg


----------



## Alläida (17. November 2009)

Ich muss schon sagen der Euide is echt super, aber das entscheidende ist, ist dieser Guide noch aktuell?
Es wäre klasse, wenn irgendjemand der sich damit auskennt den Guide vielleicht aktualisieren würde.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass dies vielen helfen würde, da man leider nicht wirklich viele aktuelle Healer Guides findet, um genau zu sein ist dies der Erste den ich bisher gefunden habe.

Mfg


----------

